# Software???



## Techno (Apr 4, 2004)

Does anyone know where I could get software to recode my Computer in my Pulsar? If not does anyone know how to write software to reprogram the computer? 

Techno


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

There's a reason nobody is answering. You simply can't rewrite your ECUs programming. Look for a JWT ECU, or go with an AFC if all you want to do is change AFRs. Oh yeah, standalones come with their own software if you really must have software.


----------

